# EGR v. EGRC Solenoid Valve - Help Please



## awitti (Apr 7, 2005)

New to the board. Thanks for any help in advance.

I have a '95 GLE. Over the past several months I have had an odd problem that has progressively worsened. Once warm, I have very jerky acceleration and rough idle with occasional stalls. I have replaced all the common filters, plugs, etc, but the problem persists.

I have the following codes:
03-04 (Knock Sensor)
09-08 (Coolant Temp Sensor)
10-05 (EGRC Solenoid Valve)

I have read as much as I can get my hands on about these 3 problems, and it seems that a bad EGR valve could cause my problem. But, I have found surprisingly little mention of the EGRC Solenoid Valve. Does anyone know if this could be responsible, and if so where can I find one, and is it a DIY project or am I on the hook for a dealer repair?

Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

im guessing u replaced the air filter and sparkplugs. for the engine stalling it could be the fuel filter vacuum leak in the fuel injection system/ intake minifold/ or vacuum hoses. maybe ur idle speed is incorrect. I read about these problems and most of them have a vacuum leak sign in them plus they also mention the EGR valve leaking. 

im gonna check out some other stuff and ill add to this later !!


----------



## awitti (Apr 7, 2005)

Yep, replaced air and fuel filters, spark plugs and PVC. My question is what is the difference between an EGR valve and an EGRC solenoid valve, and could the EGRC solenoid valve cause this problem? The stalling has only happened once so far and seemed to be a result of a very unsteady idle. The real problem is the hesitation/jerking on acceleration. It's so bad that it will make your head snap if you aren't ready for it.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

*exhaust-gas recirculation (EGR):* An emissions-control system that reduces an engine's production of oxides of nitrogen  by diluting the air/fuel mixture with exhaust gas so that peak combustion temperatures in the cylinders are lowered.

*exhaust-gas recirculation valve (EGR valve):* A valve, generally vacuum operated, to regulate the exhaust gas flow into the intake manifold.

*EGR control solenoid (EGRC):* receives ported and manifold vacuum, an EGR temperature sensor and a control backpressure transducer valve. THE operation of the system is controlled by the PCM which operates the EGRC solenoid. The manifold vacuum system utilizes a vacuum tap in the air intake system positioned after the throttle valve. The ported vacuum control system uses a vacuum tap in the throttle body which is exposed to an increasing percentage of manifold vacuum as the throttle valve is opened during acceleration. The backpressure transducer valve monitors the exhaust backpressure as the engine rpm increases or decreases to aid in controlling the amount of the EGR vacuum signal. The EGR temperature sensor is used to inform the PCM of temperature changes in the EGR passage way. This helps the PCM determine the EGR on/off time. 

that should help on what they all do.

now by knowing all of that i highly doubt that the control solenoid could cause the problem, and if it was that then u probably have a PCM problem not the solenoid or both. Another thing:

*knock sensor:* A sensor that signals the engine-control computer when detonation is detected, momentarily retarding ignition timing until detonation ceases.

by knowing the definition of the knock sensor i would think that it maybe would be the problem of the jerking/hesitation.

also mostly every job on ur car/ any car a regular person can do.... u just have to know how to do it. Atleast thats what i think !!!

i highly recommend that u get a HAYNES manual for ur car it will tell u everything u need to know and how to do it. It cost no more than 17$. and if u dont want to buy it then just go to the store and read it there, lol....

hope this helps gl man !!! :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer:


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

i just remebered that my brother in-law had the hesitation problem with his jeep cherokee.... im gonna call him later in the day and if i get a hold of him im gonna ask him what the problem was with that.


----------



## awitti (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks DH. You the man! :cheers:


----------



## DandyMax (Feb 18, 2005)

Better than the Haynes manual.. get the actual Factory Service Manual. It will have detailed instructions on how to diagnose all these codes and in which order etc. Go to www.phatg20.net (you'll have to register). There are several FSM's available for download there for free. They come in pdf format and you can print out just what you need.


----------

